# Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot



## Dudzi (25. Juli 2005)

Endlich war es soweit. Am Wochenende konnten wir nach langem Warten unser neues, gemeinsam gekauftes Angelboot zu Wasser lassen. Nachdem Tott, Michael und ich uns entschlossen hatten uns gemeinsam ein Angelboot zuzulegen und sämtliche Vorbereitungen getroffen waren, wie Boot aussuchen, Boot bestellen, lange warten, Boot abholen (hinter Amsterdam), Boot ausrüsten mit all dem Schnick Schnack, den Ihr ja kennt, konnten wir dann am Samstag den 1. Ausflug mit unserem "Phoenix" starten. Und was soll ich euch sagen, es war herrlich endlich im eigenen Boot (naja, zumindest ein Drittel gehört mir) dahinzuschippern. Meine Süße Nicole war auch total begeistert, sodaß sie mir in Zukunft bestimmt nicht böse sein wird, wenn ich dann "ab und zu mal" zum Bootsangeln mit meinen Kumpels außer Haus bin. Sie war am Anfang damit beschäftigt sämtliche hungrigen Mäuler mit 2 Flügeln zu stopfen, sodaß ich froh sein konnte auch noch etwas zu essen zu bekommen. Nachdem wir dann ein wenig "rumgegurkt" waren und meine Freundin sich verabschiedete konnte endlich das Angeln beginnen. Wir fuhren aus dem hafen und Schwuppsdiwupps waren wir dort, wo wir hinwollten. Tott fing dann den 1. Zander von unserem Boot. Um die 50 cm hatte der und konnte nachdem wir ihn mal kurz ins "Lifewell" gesetzt hatten auch direkt wieder schwimmen. Danach fing ich einen ebenso großen oder kleinen Zander der seinem Kumpel dann wieder Gesellschaft leisten durfte. Und was passierte dann ? Unsere Batterie war leer........ Jetzt waren wir mit allen technischen Raffinessen ausgestattet und dann sowas. Leider haben wir dann unsere Angelei einstellen müssen, aber das war auch erstmal genug für's Erste.
Also ab in den Hafen und Boot anlegen. Nachdem wir dann die angefertigte Haube, ich glaube das nennt man Persenning, angebracht hatten ging es auf den Heimweg. So endete unser 1. Ausflug und ich hoffe, daß noch viele folgen werden. 
Bis dann, Dudzi |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

herzlichen glückwunsch zu eurem neuen boot    sehr schönes aluboot habt ihr euch da zugelegt 



dan werden wir uns ja dan bald mal auf dem wasser treffen   und  ich hoffe ich sehe euch beim bootstreffen im oktober 


gruß krauthi


wünsche euch immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel


----------



## Lachsy (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

ein schönes Alumacraft habt ihr euch zugelegt. Wünsche euch immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel. 

tot ziens 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

tolles boot!von so einem träum ich auch!
immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel!#h
lg rob


----------



## Dudzi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> herzlichen glückwunsch zu eurem neuen boot    sehr schönes aluboot habt ihr euch da zugelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi krauthi  |wavey: , danke für die Glückwünsche. Wie ich dir schon gesagt habe, liegt es nicht alleine an mir zum Bootstreffen zu kommen oder nicht. Ich wäre gerne dabei und werde meine Kumpels mal so richtig heiß darauf machen.

@all: Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche.


----------



## addy123 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Hallo Dudzi!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch kann ich (mit ein wenig Neid) da nur sagen#6 !
Da ich mich auch mit dem Gedanken trage, ein grösseres Boot zu kaufen, wäre ich Dir über ein paar nähere Infos sehr dankbar. Evtl. mittels einer PN, falls Du Preis usw. nicht veröffentlichen willst.
Deine Art Boot gefällt mir. Habe mich selber im Moment auf ein Konsolen- oder Halbkajütboot orientiert. Bin noch am suchen.

Gruß Addy|wavey:

PS: Wieso war den die Batterie leer?


----------



## basswalt (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

absolute spitzenwahl. so ausgerüstet macht bootsangeln spass. sie e-motoren ziehen halt doch recht viel strom. grüsse aus dem 3seenland


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Hallo Thorsten,
da habt ihr euch ja ein richtigen knaller zugelegt!

Da werde ich mit meiner Nussschale ja richtig Neidisch...

Immer ne Hand breit Wasser unnterm Kiel!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

@dudzi -> dein postfach ist voll -> mach mal leer!!!


----------



## Dudzi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> @dudzi -> dein postfach ist voll -> mach mal leer!!!


Hab ich gerade auch gemerkt. So ein Sch.... habe gerade eine ziemlich lange PN geschrieben und als ich die dann abschicken wollte kam diese Meldung. Nun ist alles wieder gelöscht. Also addy, ich schreibe dir morgen eine PN mit Details über unser neues Boot. #c


----------



## addy123 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Danke Dudzi! PN erhalten. :m Sehr informativ!

Gruß Addy!|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



> Herzlichen Glückwunsch kann ich (mit ein wenig Neid) da nur sagen


Stimmt)


----------



## Dudzi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dudzi!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch kann ich (mit ein wenig Neid) da nur sagen#6 !
> Da ich mich auch mit dem Gedanken trage, ein grösseres Boot zu kaufen, wäre ich Dir über ein paar nähere Infos sehr dankbar. Evtl. mittels einer PN, falls Du Preis usw. nicht veröffentlichen willst.
> ...



Hi addy ! |wavey: 
Tja, nachdem wir das Boot in Holland abgeholt hatten, haben wir noch ein paar "Extras" eingebaut und die Verkabelung ein wenig geändert. Am Anlegesteg im Hafen haben wir eine 230 V~ Spannungsversorgung. Wir hatten natürlich an Alles gedacht, nur nicht daran, daß wir einen 230 V~ CEE Stecker (blauer "Campingstecker) benötigten um auch el. Kontakt herzustellen um unsere Ladegeräte on Board zu versorgen. Wir hatten nur einen normalen Schoku-Stecker dabei, der nicht auf das vorhandene System passte. Dann sind wir eben einfach losgefahren mit der Hoffnung, dass die Batterie noch genug Saft für den ganzen Abend hat. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.........
Das war der Grund. Aber das wird uns nicht nocheinmal passieren. Am Freitag geht's zur 2. Ausfahrt. Bis dann, Torsten :m


----------



## addy123 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Dudzi, unbedingt hier berichten wie die 2. Ausfahrt war!!!!!!!


----------



## Ducati996 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Hallo Dudzi
darf man mal fragen um welchen typ Alumacraft es sich handelt, und was das ding in etwa gekostet hat? wie lange war den die lieferzeit? ich nehme an es wurde in holland bei Eggers gekauft oder???
danke


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Klasse Boot !!!  #6
damit wird das Vertikalangeln bestimmt noch mehr Spaß mit machen !!!! 
viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Prachtstück ! :m


----------



## Lachsy (7. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

tippe auf ein Alumacraft Lunker 165 LTD

oder liege ich da falsch @Dudzi 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dudzi (8. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> tippe auf ein Alumacraft Lunker 165 LTD
> 
> oder liege ich da falsch @Dudzi
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Hi Lachsy, hi Ducati996 ! |wavey: 
Du liegst vollkommen richtig mit dem "Lunker 165 LTD". Gekauft haben wir es in Holland, beim Jan Eggers. In Europa gibt es wohl nur 2 Händler, die diese Alumacraftboote vertreiben. Der in Spanien und der andere halt in Holland. Wir hatten Glück, der Eggers hatte noch genau disen Typ, den wir haben wollten "auf Lager". Die Boote sind dann im Rohzustand und werden nach Kundenwunsch dann hergerichtet. Ansonsten sagte er uns, muß man schon bis zu 3, 4 Monaten warten, bis er mehrere Boote in den Staaten bestellt. Tja, jetzt zum Preis...... Ich schicke dir mal eine PN zu diesem Thema. Bis dann, Dudzi #h


----------



## Ducati996 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

besten dank Dudzi für die schnelle pm

sehr informativ


----------



## PetriHelix (10. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Hi Torsten,

feines Boot!

Man sieht sich sicherlich auf dem Wasser


----------



## Dudzi (11. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Torsten,
> 
> feines Boot!
> 
> Man sieht sich sicherlich auf dem Wasser



Hi Petrihelix ! #h 
Das will ich doch hoffen. Was macht eigentlich deine Homepage ???? Warte schon drauf, das sich da was tut.....
Bis dann, Dudzi |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Dudzi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt zum Preis......



ich will den lieber gaaaar nich wissen ....   |uhoh:
kriegst bestimmt ein paar Boote meines Kalibers dafür ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dudzi (11. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

|wavey: @HDever:
Tja, das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich dein Boot nicht kenne. Aber die Hauptsache bei der Sache ist doch, dass man überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat vom Boot aus zu fischen. Für uns ist das Angeln immer noch "nur Hobby" und wir haben uns dann letztendlich dafür entschieden ein Boot zu kaufen, das einige Vorteile was die Gebrauchsmöglichkeiten angeht in sich vereint. PN folgt.
Bis dann, Dudzi :m


----------



## PetriHelix (11. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Dudzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Petrihelix ! #h
> Das will ich doch hoffen. Was macht eigentlich deine Homepage ???? Warte schon drauf, das sich da was tut.....
> Bis dann, Dudzi |wavey:



Wenn ich mal genügend Zeit & Lust hätte wäre die Seite auch schneller fertig. Derzeit mache ich gar nichts an der Page. Hoffe aber mal das ich die Seite vor dem Winter fertig habe


----------



## HD4ever (11. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Dudzi schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:  Hauptsache bei der Sache ist doch, dass man überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat vom Boot aus zu fischen.



stimmt !!! :m
macht irgendwie definitiv mehr Laune !!!   #6


----------



## Dudzi (11. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal genügend Zeit & Lust hätte wäre die Seite auch schneller fertig. Derzeit mache ich gar nichts an der Page. Hoffe aber mal das ich die Seite vor dem Winter fertig habe



 |wavey: @petrihelix: Na das will ich doch schwer hoffen. Bist wohl nur noch auf dem Wasser ????? Wir waren gestern und haben 2 Zander und einen Barsch gefangen. Ein schöner Hecht ging mir kurz vor der Landung verloren, dar hat doch tatsächlich meinen schönen Wobbler wieder"ausgespuckt"......
Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, geht's am samstag in die nächste Runde. :m


----------



## PetriHelix (14. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

@Dudzi: Wäre schön wenn ich "nur noch auf dem Wasser" wäre. Habe ja nicht soviel Zeit zum angeln wie DU 

Einen schönen 95er Hecht hatte ich letztens beim Vertikalangeln, sonst läuft nicht viel. Werde aber bald auch wieder zuschlagen und mal gucken was so läuft.


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> @Dudzi: Wäre schön wenn ich "nur noch auf dem Wasser" wäre. Habe ja nicht soviel Zeit zum angeln wie DU
> 
> Einen schönen 95er Hecht hatte ich letztens beim Vertikalangeln, sonst läuft nicht viel. Werde aber bald auch wieder zuschlagen und mal gucken was so läuft.



@petrihelix: Naja, soviel Zeit habe ich nun auch wieder nicht. Teilweise schon etwas schwierig Alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen, Arbeit, Freundin, Freunde, Hobby(s) aber wo ein Wille, da ist auch ein Weg.

Waren am Samstag zum Angeln und das wurde zum Abenteuer. Nach einer kurzen Zeit in der wir schleppen konnten, fing es an zu regnen. Wir suchten dann Schutz unter der Autobahnbrücke. Trafen da dann den Jochen und Kumpane (du weißt schon, wen ich meine). Nach ca. einer halben Stunde hörte es dann auf. Wir machten uns auf zum nächsten Versuch. Nach etwa 10 min. fing es dann richtig an. Wir wieder zur Autobahnbrücke und festgemacht. Was dann folgte habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Es goss wie aus Eimern, der Wind wurde immer stärker, man kam sich vor wie auf hoher See. An eine Rückfahrt zum Hafen war nicht zu denken. Wir haben dann ca. 5 Stunden unter der Brücke verbracht. Wir lagen zusammengekauert am Boden um etwas Schutz vor dem Wind zu finden. Naja, jetzt kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen: Ich habe schon mal unter einer Brücke geschlafen....... Hoffentlich wird die nächste Ausfahrt angenehmer. 
 |wavey:


----------



## PetriHelix (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Hi Dudzi,

hört sich ja übel an... Bei dem Wetter kann ich echt so langsam wieder meinen Floater raus kramen, in dem Teil ist es wenigstens immer schön warm und man bleibt trocken. Kann ich Dir auch nur empfehlen sowas mal zu kaufen. Eine meiner besten Anschaffungen fürs Bootsangeln das Teil! 
Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter besser wird...


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dudzi,
> 
> hört sich ja übel an... Bei dem Wetter kann ich echt so langsam wieder meinen Floater raus kramen, in dem Teil ist es wenigstens immer schön warm und man bleibt trocken. Kann ich Dir auch nur empfehlen sowas mal zu kaufen. Eine meiner besten Anschaffungen fürs Bootsangeln das Teil!
> Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter besser wird...



 |wavey: @petrihelix: Was ist denn ein Floater ??? So was wie ein Thermo Anzug ? Was kostet so ein Teil ???
Ab Mittwoch soll es wieder ein wenig sommerlich werden, vielleicht rücken wir dann nochmal aus. Und hoffentlich diesmal ohne Sturm und Regen.....
 #6


----------



## PetriHelix (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Floater => Floating Suit oder Schwimmanzug. 

Ist so eine Art Schwimmhilfe und das Teil hat Neopren mit drin und ist daher gut dicht und verdammt warm. Habe einen Einteiler von ABU und das Ding ist wie schon gesagt echt was Klamotten angeht die beste Investition fürs Bootsangeln gewesen. Da kanns den ganzen Tag schütten wie *** man bleibt immer trocken und warm. Gerade jetzt für den Winter eine lohnende Investition.

Die Teile bekommst Du bei eBay und Co ab 100 Euro oder aber Du nimmst Blinker oder Fisch & Fang im Abo und zahlst ein wenig drauf (Blinker 45 Euro und Fisch und Fang 25 glaube ich). 

Nen Thermo Anzug habe ich auch (den Du auch hast => Cormoran) und der ist damit nicht vergleichbar, finde ich jedenfalls. Zumal Du mit dem Thermo extreme Probleme bekommen wirst sobald Du mal unfreiwillig ins Wasser gehst. 

Noch einen Vorteil der für den Floater spricht => In NL ist eine Schwimmweste im Boot ja bekanntlich Pflicht, als "Ersatz" wird auch der Floater akzeptiert.


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

@petrihelix: Danke für die Informationen. Kannst du mir nicht mal eine Adresse (Internet) sagen, wo man sich einen solchen Floater anschauen kann ???
Tja, Blinker Abo habe ich schon..... #c


----------



## Lucio (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Dudzi schrieb:
			
		

> Waren am Samstag zum Angeln und das wurde zum Abenteuer. Nach einer kurzen Zeit in der wir schleppen konnten, fing es an zu regnen. Wir suchten dann Schutz unter der Autobahnbrücke.
> 
> 
> @Dudzi: Jetzt am Samstag? Da war doch super Wetter! Wir waren von 4-20h draußen und kamen alle gut gebräunt wieder nach Hause:q
> ...


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Dudzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetriHelix (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

@Dudzi: Nachts schläft man ja auch und geht nicht angeln! 

Internetseite... Suche doch mal bei eBay nach "ABU Schwimmanzug". Solltest dann einen zum Sofortkauf finden. 

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal zum Bode in Frechen fahren. Der hat eine ganz gute Auswahl da hängen.


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> @Dudzi: Nachts schläft man ja auch und geht nicht angeln!
> 
> Internetseite... Suche doch mal bei eBay nach "ABU Schwimmanzug". Solltest dann einen zum Sofortkauf finden.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal zum Bode in Frechen fahren. Der hat eine ganz gute Auswahl da hängen.



@petrihelix: Naja, dann machen wir wohl was falsch beim erfolgreichen Zanderangeln.......
Werde heute abend mal bei ebay vorbeischauen, vielleicht finde ich ja einen Schwimmanzug in "meiner Größe".......
Danke und bis bald, Dudzi :q


----------



## PetriHelix (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Warum solltet ihr was falsch machen? Ich gehe nur nicht mehr die ganze Nacht durch angeln, brachte mir bis jetzt nie mehr Fische als das angeln am Tag. 

War eben mal beim Jochen... Der hat mir von eurem tollen Ausflug erzählt. Muss ja echt ein heftiges Unwetter gewesen sein. 

Bzgl. des Floaters => bestelle nicht einfach irgendwas in einer "Etwa-Größe" sondern probiere so ein Dingen vorher mal an. Und ich würde nur den Einteiler nehmen.


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

@petrihelix: Das mit dem Falschmachen war eher als Witz gedacht. Normalerweise fangen wir in den Abensstunden an zu schleppen. Vorher wird ein Bißchen gejerkt oder vertikal geangelt. So bis 2:00Uhr ist denke ich O.K.  #6


----------



## PetriHelix (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*

Was für eine Ausrüstung hast Du denn jetzt? 
Jerken muss ich auch unbedingt mal probieren, habe das ganze Zeugs hier liegen und kaum getestet.


----------



## Dudzi (15. August 2005)

*AW: Endlich, 1.Ausfahrt mit neuem Boot*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Ausrüstung hast Du denn jetzt?
> Jerken muss ich auch unbedingt mal probieren, habe das ganze Zeugs hier liegen und kaum getestet.



@petrihelix: Zum Vertikalfischen benutze ich im Moment noch die "Vertikal Cating" in 1,8m von Rozemejer mit 'ner Multirolle von Sonar, natürlich mit geflochtener 0,06 er Climax. Werde mir aber wahrscheinlich zum Winter eine Vertikalrute holen von Henk Simonz, keine Ahnung wie die genau heißt.
Zum Schleppen nehme ich meine normalen Spinnruten, da die etwas länger sind. Der Hintermann fischt dann mit den kürzeren Ruten. Ich habe jetzt erst angefangen zu jerken, habe aber noch Nichts erwischen können. Habe mir nur sagen lassen, dass es wohl absolut "geil" ist, wenn man den Räuber aus der Tiefe nach oben schießen sieht, um den Köder zu attackieren. Naja, vielleicht klappt es demnächst mal. #h


----------

